# Red Mallee



## Goldsbed (Nov 11, 2006)

Here is a Red Mallee Jr. Gent with a CA finish. Haven't made any pens in awhile gotta get busy turning some for Christmas presents. Comments are welcome.


----------



## Dario (Nov 11, 2006)

Very nice pen! [^]


----------



## JimGo (Nov 11, 2006)

Very pretty Dave!  Your finish looks great, and the fit looks pretty good, too.  The cap looks like you had some sanding issues (I have this a lot, otherwise I probably wouldn't have noticed) near the bushings, and that can be taken care of pretty easily with some sandpaper.  The only other nit that I see is that the cap seems to be fairly B2B, where the body seems to have a more pronounced curve to it.  In fact, the body looks like, at its widest point, it is almost as wide as the cap at the cap's widest point.  A slightly less pronounced "bulge" on the body would have given the pen a slightly more balanced appearance.  But, I gotta tell ya, I'm stretching to even find THIS to complain about!  Again, very nicely done!


----------



## johncrane (Nov 11, 2006)

gotta love red mallee very nice Dave.[]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Nov 11, 2006)

Classic looking Jr. Gent, great shape, and a very exciting blank...well done![]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 11, 2006)

Very excellent. Where did you get the Red Mallee?


----------



## TBone (Nov 11, 2006)

Love the figure in that piece, sharp pen


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 11, 2006)

Beautiful pen, nice work.


----------



## kkwall (Nov 11, 2006)

Very nice pen.[8D] Great work.


----------



## gerryr (Nov 11, 2006)

Very nicely done.


----------



## Goldsbed (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. I got the Red Mallee from someone on eBay. I can't remember which seller, checked my account but it was to long ago. I really like the wood it has some pretty wild figure.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Goldsbed_
> <br />Thanks for the comments. I got the Red Mallee from someone on eBay. I can't remember which seller, checked my account but it was to long ago. I really like the wood it has some pretty wild figure.



Thanks. Lee Trees sells it but the way their web site is set up it's hard to search all their big blanks.


----------



## kent4Him (Nov 12, 2006)

Very Nice.  I've had problems with red mallee.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 12, 2006)

Red mallee is just beautiful and you did it proud!


----------



## mick (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Frank I got some really pretty Red Mallee from a seller on eBay.
Here's the link to his store:

http://stores.ebay.com/The-Rivers-Edge-Exotics

I've gotten some very nice blanks from him in the past. His prices are reasonable and he ships very fast.


----------



## broitblat (Nov 12, 2006)

Beautiful work, and Red Mallee has always been one of my favorite woods.


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 12, 2006)

Excellent work! Beautiful pen!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kent4Him_
> <br />Very Nice.  I've had problems with red mallee.



Please elaborate.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 13, 2006)




----------



## tnhickoryknot (Nov 13, 2006)

Beautiful pen, I love the wood.[]


----------



## Skye (Nov 13, 2006)

Rarely do I not have a nit for a pen. I cant find one for this one. [:0]


----------



## Goldsbed (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mick_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


I've ordered pen blanks from the Rivers Edge a few times in the past. Can't say for sure but it's most likely were I got my Red Mallee from.


----------



## GBusardo (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Very pretty Dave!  Your finish looks great, and the fit looks pretty good, too.  The cap looks like you had some sanding issues (I have this a lot, otherwise I probably wouldn't have noticed) near the bushings, and that can be taken care of pretty easily with some sandpaper.  The only other nit that I see is that the cap seems to be fairly B2B, where the body seems to have a more pronounced curve to it.  In fact, the body looks like, at its widest point, it is almost as wide as the cap at the cap's widest point.  A slightly less pronounced "bulge" on the body would have given the pen a slightly more balanced appearance.  But, I gotta tell ya, I'm stretching to even find THIS to complain about!  Again, very nicely done!



I should hve these problems   []    Realy nice looking pen, great job!


----------

